# Region free SNES mini?



## urobolus (Dec 15, 2008)

I am thinking of selling my PAL SNES and buy an american one instead. I don't care that much about PAL games, as most of my games are NTSC-US or NTSC-J.
I am wondering which is the best choice in order to be able to play both US and JPN games and even PAL if possible.
I know that "modding" a US SNES is way too easy (removing 2 tabs etc).
Does anyone know if the same can be done to a SNES mini?
I am thinking of buying one but I want to know if it's worth it.
By the way is it easy to play US games on a Super Famicom?
Now I have my PAL SNES with an adapter for imports but yeah, forced 50hz suck big time.


----------



## morcar (Dec 16, 2008)

I would have thought it would have been the same really as the main board didnt change that much. So what you could do with the older SNES machines could be done with the newer model.


----------



## enarky (Dec 16, 2008)

urobolus said:
			
		

> Now I have my PAL SNES with an adapter for imports but yeah, forced 50hz suck big time.


You could also do a 50/60 Hz mod (more details). Works fine here.

And while you're at it you could disable the SNES lockout chip (more details) and make your SNES region free.


----------



## morcar (Dec 16, 2008)

or you can use an xbox cosole, hack it and use that for everything snes.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 16, 2008)

What enarky said.


----------



## urobolus (Jan 6, 2009)

What if I am a noob at such stuff?
I don't think that I could make these mods.
Isn't buying an NTSC-US SNES and removing the tabs in order to play SFC games MUCH easier?
And one last question.. If I buy a SFC how will I be able to play US SNES games?


----------

